

What music do you listen to when you hack? - BenjaminCoe
http://blog.attachments.me/post/19348831610/musictocodeby

======
AdamMeghji
I listen to Rinse.fm (<http://rinse.fm>) incessantly for 8+ hours a day, it's
got some of the best DJs in London for dubstep, house, grime, reggae, and
everything in between. Always a solid listen.

Otherwise, usually anything instrumental. B.Lewis, Apollo Brown, and Pretty
Lights have some great instrumental albums out now which cast a positive and
productive vibe on my hack sessions.

Oh, and people apparently enjoy coding to my instrumental album! :)
<http://djmarmalade.com> (free download, shameless plug).

------
BenjaminCoe
Personally, I'm heavily entrenched in the electronica camp. Coding favourites
include: Deadmau5, Daft Punk's Homework, RJD2, DJ Shadow, Battles, Trent
Reznor's Social Networking Soundtrack, Crystal Castles, Holy Fuck.

------
millerjesse
Usually I'm in to the "4 on the floor" music like Techno and House. However,
when it comes to coding, I venture into Drum&Bass and classical.

